# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  HIILFE prozess lässt sich nicht beenden!!!

## Windi

Hallo!

http://193.243.150.254/phpSysInfo

ich hab da volle CPU Auslastung wegen VIM von einem anderen user!
ich hab schon mit "kill 15103" den prozess wegmachen wollen, aber geht nicht!

kann wer helfen?
ist sehr dringend!!!

----------


## xstevex22

kill -9 <pid>

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## sepp2k

> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *Warum drückst Du nicht "Strg" + "Esc" und wählst dann den Prozess aus und drückst auf Kill?*


Vielleicht, verwendet er kein KDE oder er kannte besagte Tastenkombi noch nicht

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## glar00k

> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *Sorry habe ich wohl nen bissel unglücklich formuliert. Sollte kein Vorwurf sein, hätte wohl besser schreiben sollen:
> 
> Probiere es mal mit "Strg" + "Esc"  
> 
> 
> geht das den nur unter KDE?
> 
> nicht unter Gnome? (benutze kein Gnome)*


Alles was mit Tastenkombinationen unter X zu tun hat, muss nicht unbedingt auf jeder Oberfläche gleich sein (Außer Str + Alt + Del und ähnliches, was direkt X anspricht). Genauso wenig sollte man annehmen dass jede(r) KDE oder Gnome benutzt.

Gruß

----------


## Windi

Danke!

Hat sich schon erledigt  :Smilie: 

Ist alles wieder in Ordnung (zum Glück)
 :Smilie:  

mfg windi

----------

